# NPN por PNP



## jorgeroden (Feb 26, 2007)

Hola, si en el diseño de un circuito hay que poner un transistor PNP y NO disponemos de él pero si de  un NPN cómo se realizan las conexiones para sustituir el PNP por el NPN
gracias


----------



## cubeusk (Feb 26, 2007)

un PNP es casi lo contrario que un NPN. En el NPN donde las corrientes entran en el otro salen y viceversa, pero aun asi tienen caracteristicas algo distintas debido a que los portadores mayoritarios en un caso son electrones y en el otros huecos (ausencia de electrones). Los NPN por ejemplo son mas rapidos conmutando

Pero para una aplicacion generica y siempre que sean similares puedes hacer el cambio.


----------



## El nombre (Feb 26, 2007)

Depende del circuito donde se encuentre. Se un poco más concreto. 
Saludos


----------



## mabauti (Feb 26, 2007)

postea el circuito donde tienes el problema.


----------



## eddy70 (Feb 26, 2007)

npn o pnp son contrarios en su forma de trabajo, si tienes el diagrama o circuito se te podria ayudar mas. saludos


----------



## Apollo (Feb 27, 2007)

Hola a todos:

Si se trata de un circuito que sólo maneja voltajes y no señales (audio, Video, etc), la sustitución puede lograrse con 2 transistores NPN (Adjunto circuito).

En este caso la función principal es la de energizar la carga al presionar un pulsador:

En el PNP, se utiliza una referencia positiva por medio resistencia (R2) en base para mantener en corte al transistor y evitar disparos en falso, al activar el pulsador, esta referencia desaparce y se envía a tierra la base del transistor por medio de una resistencia (R1), el cuál comienza a conducir.

Al sustituirlo por transistores NPN (segundo circuito), La carga se encuentra sin corriente debido a que Q2 se encuentra conduciendo, ya que R5 mantiene una referencia positiva sobre su base. Q3  también tiene una referencia positiva en su base, pero esta es eliminada por Q2, lo que lo mantiene a corte. Cuando se activa el pulsador, Q1 se envía a corte ya que se elimina la referencia que entrega R5, esto premite que esté presente la referencia que entrega R3 hacia la base de Q3, el cuál comienza a conducir.

Como dije anteriormente, este tipo de alteraciones a un circuito sólo funciona cuando se manejan corriente unicamente, si el circuito fuera un amplificador, pasabanda, oscilador, etc, el tratamiento sería muy diferente, ya que hay que tomar en cuenta cómo se maneja la señal en cuestión.

Espero y sea útil esta información
Saludos al foro


----------



## jorgeroden (Feb 27, 2007)

Es el PNP que aparece en el circuito adjunto
gracias por vuestras respuestas


----------



## Apollo (Feb 27, 2007)

Hola jorgeroden:

En el circuito original, el transistor siempre está en corte, debido a la referencia positiva que te entrega P1, la alarma comenzará a sonar cuando la resistencia de LDR sea tan baja que elimine esta refrencia, haciendo que conduzca el transistor, y enviando voltaje al pin 4 del 555, que inicialmente está bloqueado debido a la referencia a tierra que entrega R1.

Al cambiar el transistor por un NPN (Dejando sin cambios la divisora formada por P1 y LDR), se debe conectar la BASE de la misma forma, el EMISOR a tierra y se cambia R1, conectándola del COLECTOR hacia los 5V, el pin 4 del 555 también se cambia conectándolo al colector del transistor.

De esta manera el transistor siempre está conduciendo, manteniendo "bloqueado" al 555, ya que elimina la referencia positiva que entrgega R1, hasta que LDR baja tanto su resitencia que elimina la referencia positiva en su base, enviando a corte al transistor y "liberando" el 555.

Espero y te sea útil esta información
Saludos al foro


----------



## jorgeroden (Feb 27, 2007)

muy útil Apollo, muchas gracias


----------

